
Show HN: drag-drop file uploading for the whole web (Firefox/Chrome) - antimatter15
http://drag2up.appspot.com/
======
mishmax
This looks good.

But what I thought it would do is convert every upload file dialog to one that
supports drag-and-drop. So that I don't have to re-navigate folders to select
the file to upload.

But instead what it does is upload the file to drag2up.appspot.com, and put a
url link to that file in the input box you've dragged the file to.

~~~
skawaii
You can configure it to use other services than the appspot site -- Dropbox,
Cloudapp, imgur, Imm.io, Imageshack, Flickr, Picasa, Github Gist,
Pastebin.com, Mysticpaste, Chemical servers, Dafk and Hotfile.

Pretty good article at <http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/29/drag2u/>.

------
gojomo
Cool, though when HTML5 drop-from-desktop is completely and consistently
implemented, this sort of functionality won't even require an extension.

------
dillon
Maybe I'm missing something but why exactly does this app need your browsing
history?

~~~
antimatter15
It doesn't. And doesn't even have the permission to access your browsing
history, but for some reason Google thinks it does. From the manifest file:
[https://github.com/antimatter15/drag2up/blob/master/manifest...](https://github.com/antimatter15/drag2up/blob/master/manifest.json)

"permissions": ["* ://* /","tabs","contextMenus",
"unlimitedStorage","notifications"]

The first one is permission to communicate with arbitrary servers in order to
download URLs and upload files. Tabs is used to interact with OAuth-powered
hosts better. The rest just leaves room for future additions (reuploading
images from a context menu, storing a cache of uploaded files, notifications
for completed uploads, etc.). It doesn't request for permission to access
history, and I have no idea why the Chrome web store says that that's a
required permission.

------
amitagrawal
Absolutely amazing! Bad that I can't use CloudApp and DropBox on Chrome 8!

~~~
antimatter15
Sadly, Dropbox won't work anyway because they haven't approved my API key for
"Production" status. It's been "In Review" for over a week now. And
<https://www.dropbox.com/developers/announcements> says "At this time, only
mobile apps that run natively on the device are being approved."

~~~
antimatter15
It just got approved! Yay!

------
euicho
Has anyone installed this? First impressions?

------
bretthellman
smart

